# netfile for new immigrants



## jazzman (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, 

My parents have arrived in Canada as new immigrants. I am hoping, I would be able to elp them file their taxes next year using NETFILE. But the website states that if CRA does not have their birth date then they will have to send paper tax return. 

I am thinking one way to send CRA their birth date is to send the GST/HST tax credit claim form to CRA, this way they will have some record of my parents in their system when times comes to CRA

Does anyone new immigrant have experience with NETFILE?

Thanks


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you called CRA to make sure the "filing an income tax and benefit return for the first time with the CRA" does not disqualify them from netfiling?
The *and* part suggests it won't but I would personally want to check. 

If the CRA agent says it's okay to netfile, you can then slip in the follow up question about how to get the DOB on file.


Cheers


----------



## jazzman (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry, not sure why filing a paper tax return would disqualify them for netfiling? what do you mean?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if you realize, but you can still help them do their taxes using tax software and just print it out to mail it as a paper return if the CRA won't let them netfile.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jazzman said:


> Sorry, not sure why filing a paper tax return would disqualify them for netfiling? what do you mean?


Did you not follow the CRA Netfile page then the "eligibility" link?

Under the heading "Restrictions", where the bolding is mine:


> *You can’t use NETFILE* to file your tax return *if:
> you are filing an income tax and benefit return for the first time* with the CRA and the CRA does not have your complete date of birth on record;


As I say - the key question to me is whether being a first time income tax return filer means the tax payer can't use Netfile, regardless of the DOB being in CRA's possession. 

The *and* suggests providing a DOB might mean one can Netfile but I would want to confirm this with CRA before spending a lot of time worrying about Netfiling.



Worst case, use tax software to do your parents return, print it out and next year use NetFile. 

By all means, if CRA confirms a first time tax return filer that has provided DOB *can Netfile*, then use it.


Cheers


----------

